# Y que Diosito los tenga en paz donde los tenga



## onbalance

Hola. Quiseria traducir la siguiente expresión al inglés: Y que Diosito los tenga en paz donde los tenga

Contexto: Unos jovenes mexicanos murieron trágicamente en un accidente. Después, unas personas construyeron un altar en memoria de las víctimas. Un reportero acude a ese lugar y entrevisa a una de éstas personas. Durante la entrevista, la persona, una mujer mexicana vieja, refiriéndose a las víctimas, dice:

_Le puse uno acá con su crucita. Y que Diosito los tenga en paz donde los tenga.   
_
"Uno" se refiere a un rosario.

Mi intento (libre): I put one with a cross here. And may the good Lord take them home so that they may rest in peace.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Elixabete

...with its tiny cross and all and  may  God have them in his Glory wherever they are.


----------



## allende

Maybe something like: _And may the good Lord have them rest in peace wherever He took them
_
EDIT: no vi el post de Elixabete. Como comentario los mexicanos usan mucho el diminutivo aunque no sean cosas pequeñas; por eso no sé si se refiere a que ha puesto un rosario en una cruz (cuando alguien muere en un accidente/atentado muchas veces en el lugar donde ocurrió se ponen altares y/o una cruz de madera) o si se refiere a que el rosario tiene una cruz pequeñita. Me inclino a pensar lo primero pero sin verlo no puedo estar segura.


----------



## onbalance

allende said:


> Maybe something like: _And may the good Lord have them rest in peace wherever He took them
> _
> EDIT: no vi el post de Elixabete. Como comentario los mexicanos usan mucho el diminutivo aunque no sean cosas pequeñas; por eso no sé si se refiere a que ha puesto un rosario en una cruz (cuando alguien muere en un accidente/atentado muchas veces en el lugar donde ocurrió se ponen altares y/o una cruz de madera) o si se refiere a que el rosario tiene una cruz pequeñita. *Me inclino a pensar lo primero pero sin verlo no puedo estar segura.*



Creo que tienes razón. Tiene que haber una pequeña cruz en la que se ha puesto un rosario.


----------



## Elixabete

onbalance said:


> Creo que tienes razón. Tiene que haber una pequeña cruz en la que se ha puesto un rosario.


Puede ser,  pero los rosarios llevan una crucecita rosario - Buscar con Google
Sin verlo es difícil decirlo a ciencia cierta.


----------



## onbalance

Buen punto. Al fin y al cabo, no estoy del todo seguro. Es lo que hay. Saludos.


----------



## allende

A veces si es un accidente/suceso mediático es fácil encontrar imágenes de los altares porque siempre van reporteros gráficos. Por ejemplo, cuando encontraron un camión en el aparcamiento de Walmart lleno de inmigrantes, muchos de ellos muertos por asfixia. Como se habló tanto en las noticias, se encuentran fotos como ésta:






Ahí verás un rosario colgado de una cruz de madera. Si es algo mediático igual encuentras foto pero si no, como dices, lo tienes difícil para saber a qué se refería la señora...


----------



## iribela

Para mí, al decir 'con su crucita' la señora se refería a que puso un rosario (colgado) en la cruz que instalaron en el sitio del accidente.
Por todas partes aquí hay cruces que marcan sitios donde alguien ha muerto en un accidente automovilístico. No son de gran tamaño, por lo general entre dos y tres pies de altura.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Estoy de acuerdo con Iribela. En México, de donde proviene la señora del relato, existe la costumbre de hacer (fabricar/construir) una cruz con altar justo en el lugar donde quedó el cuerpo de la persona al fallecer (accidentada), y si por ejemplo, murió en una carretera o calle, entonces a un lado de la carretera se coloca, o en el caso de la calle, en la banqueta, lo más cercano al lugar del fallecimiento. Obviamente eso no es una tumba, pues nada hay enterrado. El altar se erige en ese lugar porque se cree que "allí quedó su alma". Y es común ofrendar algunas de las cosas -o todas- que se colocan en una tumba, como: flores, veladoras, fotografías del fallecido, nombre, etc. Estos altares pueden ser muy elaborados o rústicos.

La frase de la señora: "_Le puse uno acá con su crucita" _es muestra de una pobreza expresiva en el habla. Y además, en México son comunes expresiones como: "dejo mi bolsa *con *la tuya", en vez de decir "_dejo mi bolsa *junto *a la tuya_"; o por ejemplo, "puse mi teléfono *con *el tuyo" (puse mi teléfono *junto *a tu teléfono). Y esto de poner las cosas juntas, muchas veces es encimar los objetos.

Por eso opino, también, que la señora colocó un rosario en la cruz del altar:
_"con su crucita" ≈ "junto a su crucita" ≈ "en su crucita"._

La pobreza de expresión de la señora también se nota en el resto de la oración: "_Y que Diosito los tenga en paz donde los tenga", _que resulta, tras analizarlo, un parafraseo de:_ "Y que Dios lo tenga en su Santa Gloria, allá en el cielo".

_


----------



## onbalance

MiguelitOOO said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Iribela. En México, de donde proviene la señora del relato, existe la costumbre de hacer (fabricar/construir) una cruz con altar justo en el lugar donde quedó el cuerpo de la persona al fallecer (accidentada), y si por ejemplo, murió en una carretera o calle, entonces a un lado de la carretera se coloca, o en el caso de la calle, en la banqueta, lo más cercano al lugar del fallecimiento. Obviamente eso no es una tumba, pues nada hay enterrado. El altar se erige en ese lugar porque se cree que "allí quedó su alma". Y es común ofrendar algunas de las cosas -o todas- que se colocan en una tumba, como: flores, veladoras, fotografías del fallecido, nombre, etc. Estos altares pueden ser muy elaborados o rústicos.
> 
> La frase de la señora: "_Le puse uno acá con su crucita" _es muestra de una pobreza expresiva en el habla. Y además, en México son comunes expresiones como: "dejo mi bolsa *con *la tuya", en vez de decir "_dejo mi bolsa *junto *a la tuya_"; o por ejemplo, "puse mi teléfono *con *el tuyo" (puse mi teléfono *junto *a tu teléfono). Y esto de poner las cosas juntas, muchas veces es encimar los objetos.
> 
> Por eso opino, también, que la señora colocó un rosario en la cruz del altar:
> _"con su crucita" ≈ "junto a su crucita" ≈ "en su crucita"._
> 
> La pobreza de expresión de la señora también se nota en el resto de la oración: "_Y que Diosito los tenga en paz donde los tenga", _que resulta, tras analizarlo, un parafraseo de:_ "Y que Dios lo tenga en su Santa Gloria, allá en el cielo".
> _



Gracias. Tus explicaciones son muy minuciosas. Quiero saber por qué, al redactar lo que la mujer dijo, dijiste "lo" en vez de "los." Según tengo entendido, la mujer dijo "los" porque murieron varios hombres. 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Hola Onbalance.
Escribí "_lo_" porque la "frase modelo" está regularmente en singular, y solo la estaba mostrando para decir de dónde provino la expresión de la mujer. No la ocupé para hablar de los fallecidos, porque entonces sí hubiese escrito "_*los*_", tal como hizo la señora.

En resumen, la señora quiso expresar: _"Y que Dios *los *tenga en su Santa Gloria, allá en el cielo", pero por nerviosismo por la entrevista, o porque le cuesta expresarse, terminó diciendo: "Y que Diosito los tenga en paz donde los tenga" (esta vez no usé la frase como un modelo, si no que la apliqué al caso, pasándola al plural porque son varios muertos)._


----------



## forHisglory

_ 
_
[*Y que Diosito los tenga en paz donde los tenga  VS ...*_*Y que Dios lo tenga en su Santa Gloria, allá en el cielo". *_/QUOTE] 

No sé si tenga importancia este comentario, pero creo que lo que dice la señora está reflejando  que ella no está segura dónde Diosito tenga a los muertos. Entonces, donde sea que los tenga, que los tenga en paz. Esto se ha de referir a la idea de que como no se sabe lo que Dios decidió para ellos una vez que Dios los juzgó, que estén en paz, cualquiera que haya sido su decisión. Disculpen tantas palabras, pero no lo puedo decir más suscintamente.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Sí, tienes toda la razón forHisglory, tal vez ella no sepa "a dónde van los muertos", pero de todas maneras para mí es obvio que está usando como base la conocida frase, porque al final ese tipo de comentarios "es lo que se dice en esos casos", y ella está siendo muy ceremoniosa dentro de su consternación, poniendo el rosario y lanzando buenos deseos para las almas.
La duda ahora es ¿una persona que cree en el poder de los rosarios, no cree en el Cielo?


----------



## forHisglory

Muy bien, entonces si estamos de acuerdo que la señora no sabe en dónde están los muertos, entonces la traducción que sugirió allende es más adecuada para la esta oración: _Y que Diosito los tenga en paz donde los tenga._ Allende sugirió:  _And may the good Lord have them rest in peace wherever He took them. _¿O no?


----------



## onbalance

MiguelitOOO said:


> Hola Onbalance.
> Escribí "_lo_" porque la "frase modelo" está regularmente en singular, y solo la estaba mostrando para decir de dónde provino la expresión de la mujer. No la ocupé para hablar de los fallecidos, porque entonces sí hubiese escrito "_*los*_", tal como hizo la señora.
> 
> En resumen, la señora quiso expresar: _"Y que Dios *los *tenga en su Santa Gloria, allá en el cielo", pero por nerviosismo por la entrevista, o porque le cuesta expresarse, terminó diciendo: "Y que Diosito los tenga en paz donde los tenga" (esta vez no usé la frase como un modelo, si no que la apliqué al caso, pasándola al plural porque son varios muertos)._



Gracias.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

No, no estamos de acuerdo tú y yo, forHisglory. Todo depende del tipo de traducción que se busca. Puede ser una traducción que sea intencionalmente literal como reporte policiaco o jurídico, o bien una traducción más natural, que refleje, de un idiomal al otro, las verdaderas intenciones y significados. Y por este tipo de traducciones abogo yo. Por eso creo que se debe de traducir lo que señora quiso decir, aunque el intento no le haya salido bien, por nerviosismo o pobreza expresiva.


----------



## onbalance

La frase original es: 
_
Le puse uno acá con su crucita. Y que Diosito los tenga en paz donde los tenga. _

He leído todos tus comentarios y reflexionado sobre este tema. Sin embargo, todavía no entiendo bien lo que la mujer quiere decir. Veo dos posibilidades, que tienen significados distintos: 

1. I put one here on a little cross. And may God/the good Lord have them in his glory wherever their souls may be. 

2. I put one here on a little cross. And may God/the good Lord take them home in his glory (there) at the gates of heaven.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Si ya dijimos que ellos, los fallecidos, están "en *su *Gloria de Dios", entonces ya están en un lugar donde la Gloria de Dios está presente, ¿y dónde es eso? No puede ser el purgatorio, y el Limbo de los niños ya no existe, así que, o es el paraiso o es el Cielo. Porque el tercer lugar donde puede estar la Goria de Dios es la Tierra, pero los fallecidos ya no están con nosotros.
¡Y por supuesto que "_wherever  their souls may be_" suena interesante!, muy interesante, y es un postre para los lectores. Es una expresión misteriosa y sirve para darle brillo a cualquier escrito. Además, así habla la señora. Muéstrala tal cual.


----------



## forHisglory

MiguelitOOO said:


> No, no estamos de acuerdo tú y yo, forHisglory. Todo depende del tipo de traducción que se busca. Puede ser una traducción que sea intencionalmente literal como reporte policiaco o jurídico, o bien una traducción más natural, que refleje, de un idiomal al otro, las verdaderas intenciones y significados. Y por este tipo de traducciones abogo yo. Por eso creo que se debe de traducir lo que señora quiso decir, aunque el intento no le haya salido bien, por nerviosismo o pobreza expresiva.



Bueno, pues si no estamos de acuerdo, entonces tal vez onbalance nos pueda aclarar qué tipo de traducción necesita.  a)Intencionalmente literal o b) o una traducción natural como tú lo mencionas, lo que* quiso decir* la señora. Si onbalance busca b), entonces se presta a interpretaciones MUY amplias, dependiendo de las creencias religiosas que tenga el traductor, ¿verdad?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Tienes razón forHisglory, aunque no hay ninguna necesidad de que nos lo comunique, onbalance es quien decide. Y no debería tener influencia la existencia de creencias o la falta de creencias que tenga el autor. Saludos!!!


----------



## forHisglory

MiguelitOOO said:


> Tienes razón forHisglory, aunque *no hay ninguna necesidad de que nos lo comunique, onbalance es quien decide.* Y no debería tener influencia la existencia de creencias o la falta de creencias que tenga el *autor*. Saludos!!!



Bueno Miguelito, entendí que para poder aportar una sugerencia, se necesita entender lo que necesita la persona que pregunta.
Y me refería a la creencia del *traductor, no del autor*. 
Si estoy equivocada, usted disculpe. Gracias.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Me refería al autor de la traducción, no al autor de la obra. Saludos.


----------



## onbalance

Hola. Quiero una traducción fiel. Espero que esto les sirva. Saludos.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Muy bien Onbalance, eso que dijiste está muy bien, sólo toma en cuenta que si no se entiende en español, tampoco se entenderá en inglés.


----------



## onbalance

MiguelitOOO said:


> Muy bien Onbalance, eso que dijiste está muy bien, sólo toma en cuenta que si no se entiende en español, tampoco se entenderá en inglés.



Está bien. Me das la impresión de que la expresión es ambigua. Si que sí, tal vez no haya una buena traducción. No obstante, gracias por tu apoyo. Saludos.


----------



## forHisglory

onbalance said:


> Hola. Quiseria traducir la siguiente expresión al inglés: *Y que Diosito los tenga en paz donde los tenga.*]
> 
> Disculpe, onbalance, usted necesita ayuda con la traducción de *Y que Diosito los tenga en paz donde los tenga, que es el título del hilo? *Si es así, creo que allende aportó una traducción fiel.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

No te preocupes, yo soy un exagerado. El problema era saber qué dijo realmente la señora, no las traducciones en inglés, que todas son perfectas sin importar cuál elijas. Y la verdad es que los demás te ayudaron a traducirlo, yo nunca escribí nada en inglés. Gracias a Elixabete y Allende que propusieron frases en inglés.


----------



## onbalance

El asunto es que las traducciones que los hablantes nativos de español han propuesto significan cosas distintas.

A: And may God have them in his glory wherever they are

B: And may the good Lord have them rest in peace wherever he took them

Digamos que tanto A como B tiene dos "partes."

Eli: [(1) And may God have them in his glory (2) wherever they are]
Allende. [(1) And may the good Lord have them rest in peace (2) wherever he took them]

Los significados de las primeras partes son similares. O sea, no nos cuesta mucho trabajo traducir _que Diosito los tenga_. 

Sin embargo, los significados de las segundas partes son distintas. O sea, nos cuesta mucho trabajo traducir "donde los tenga."

Aún no entiendo lo que "donde los tenga" significa. De lo que veo, podría referirse al lugar donde Dios los juzga (por ejemplo, la puerta del cielo). Pero también podría referirse a la ubicación de sus almas, _*tal vez*_ sugiriendo que el Señor aún no los haya juzgado. 

Espero que mis aclaraciones te sirvan. Saludos.


----------



## forHisglory

onbalance said:


> El asunto es que las traducciones que los hablantes nativos de español han propuesto significan cosas distintas.
> 
> A: And may God have them in his glory wherever they are
> 
> B: And may the good Lord have them rest in peace wherever he took them
> 
> Digamos que tanto A como B tiene dos "partes."
> 
> Eli: [(1) And may God have them in his glory (2) wherever they are]
> Allende. [(1) And may the good Lord have them rest in peace (2) wherever he took them]
> 
> Los significados de las primeras partes son similares. O sea, no nos cuesta mucho trabajo traducir _que Diosito los tenga_.
> 
> Sin embargo, los significados de las segundas partes son distintas. O sea, nos cuesta mucho trabajo traducir "donde los tenga."
> 
> Aún no entiendo lo que "donde los tenga" significa. De lo que veo, podría referirse al lugar donde Dios los juzga (por ejemplo, la puerta del cielo). Pero también podría referirse a la ubicación de sus almas, _*tal vez*_ sugiriendo que el Señor aún no los haya juzgado.
> 
> Espero que mis aclaraciones te sirvan. Saludos.



Entiendo su problema perfectamente. Por eso es que yo me atreví a decir que la creencia religiosa del traductor tiene peso, pues  interpetará en base a ella. Aquí está mi opinón para ver si le ayuda a salir de su duda:
*
Y que Diosito los tenga en paz. *Aquí yo no veo nada que se refiera a Su gloria. Solo veo que la señora desea que los muertos estén en paz vs que estén en tormento. And God have them in peace

*... donde los tenga.  *wherever He has them.... o sea, que no tiene que preocuparse si ya los juzgó o los va a juzgar, simplemente wherever He has them, may they be at peace. ¿Tiene sentido así?

La traducción fiel quedaría de esta manera:

And God have them in peace, wherever He has them. Casi igual a como lo sugirió Allende.

Como información adicional, cuando era pequeña, rezábamos el rosario por la *paz *eterna de los difuntos.
Y se repetía una y otra vez que estuvieran en *paz, *que Dios les diera el descanso eterno... o sea, *paz*.

Espero haber aportado algo de valor, sino, sigamos refinando las preguntas hasta llegar al fondo.


----------



## Gabrielfreyre

Yo no veo la "pobreza expresiva", sino todo lo contrario. Tiene la voz cantarina de la raza nativa y ese estilo tierno, acariciador del Náhuatl, con que hablan las mujeres mayores de Nicaragua y México. Inútil intentar traducirlo a lengua anglosajona.  Me gusta lo que puso Elixabete: "tiny cross"… "God have them in his Glory wherever they are "


----------



## Wenlor

Well, I was looking for the expresion, "que Dios los tenga bien", and I ended up through this thread. Five years later, I see the comments focused on Mexican culture or how they say/do the things, that answering the question of OnBalance. 
As for me, I have a better idea on how to translate the expresion I was looking for. Have a good evening.


----------



## lauranazario

Wenlor said:


> I see the comments focused on Mexican culture [...] As for me, I have a better idea on how to translate the expresion I was looking for. Have a good evening.


And what is that "better idea"? How would you translate the expression/phrase for a broader, non-Mexican audience?


----------



## Wenlor

lauranazario said:


> And what is that "better idea"? How would you translate the expression/phrase for a broader, non-Mexican audience?


Like I said, I was looking for a different expression, but it surprised me that, instead of trying to find a good translation, most of the people focused on a cultural thing.


----------

